# Tumblr Discussion [Welcome!]



## Aamira (Jul 5, 2014)

ƬυмвƖr Aρρrєcιαтιση​
_A hangout thread for those who love Tumblr and all within it._​

*Law of the Land*

*❥* Be courteous to your fellow threadsmen.

*❥* Reminder this BellTree has members of all ages: watch what you say and post.

*❥* All disagreements will be held outside of the thread

*❥* Feel free to post pictures! We all love a good tumble when we see one.
Only post links from tumblr.

*❥* Cats win. _Forever_.


*Members' Blogs*

Aamira

 Crystal

 Benmjy

 Aerious

 Capella

 Colour Bandit

 Mahoushoujo27

Fearthecuteness

 Saylor

 MistyBlue

 Radioactive

 Hanaberas/Hanaberas

 in-a-pickle


----------



## ofjetsi (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi


----------



## Bernkastel (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi


----------



## ofjetsi (Jul 5, 2014)

Bernkastel are you a furry?


----------



## RhinoK (Jul 5, 2014)

omg i cant even what is this


----------



## ofjetsi (Jul 5, 2014)

SHE'S MY FRIEND I WAS JOKING


----------



## Aamira (Jul 5, 2014)

This is... a thread~  I'm glad you found this. Continue you amuse yourself, please.



I think my favorite blogs are LolitaHime and HappyMonsters. They're just so cute! Like, look at these little faces-- *just look*.


----------



## ofjetsi (Jul 5, 2014)

Aamira is my girlfriend


----------



## Aamira (Jul 5, 2014)

My smoochiesnugglekins, my babyboopeep, what do you think of that kawaii stuff?


----------



## Doilie (Jul 5, 2014)

Forget kawaii. Horror. Blood. Guts. Sixpencee and paranormal. Tumblr has a dark side too you know.


----------



## Alyx (Jul 5, 2014)

I think nightblogging is the best thing to ever happen because what if bees had multiple chins like who thinks about that

does the Tumblr dark side even have cookies what even

my main url is what-thewhomd I only have like 312894812948129481294 blogs and chicken nuggets.


----------



## ofjetsi (Jul 5, 2014)

Nightblogging is really great but obviously bees don't have multiple chins??? have you not seen the bee movie :// 

I always have a hard time organizing my blogs like. What do I put here what do I put there. Should I use this url for this or for that??? 

Speaking of which they should ban hoarding canon urls and not using the jsyk


----------



## Aamira (Jul 5, 2014)

Chicken nuggets sound really good right now. I think I prefer chicken nuggets over cookies, definitely. I must check out this url.


----------



## Zeiro (Jul 5, 2014)

i just had chicken mcnuggets

wait what is this thread about


----------



## ofjetsi (Jul 5, 2014)

Speaking of cute things this just popped up on my dash :



- - - Post Merge - - -

I didn't realize it wouldn't upload as a gif that was a huge failure on my part


----------



## Aamira (Jul 5, 2014)

Alyx.... DOCTOR WHO. Fandoms for the win. ... Actually, I've never seen Doctor Who but I'd like to. :3 Your blog has such dorky pictures it's cute.

Zeiro~ I don't even. It's in the setup stages until after I store this gold from a trade. I'm thinking about making a member list of blogs.

Pooh Bear! I always seem to find him floating around tumblr. I guess nostalgia is a an old-habit-that-dies-hard in it's self.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Jul 5, 2014)

Misforunate Mia said:


> Forget kawaii. Horror. Blood. Guts. Sixpencee and paranormal. Tumblr has a dark side too you know. View attachment 54337



I love sixpenceee. She posts the best stuff.


----------



## Aamira (Jul 5, 2014)

Okay guys~! I'm gonna start editing now to make the thread more presentable. What I've thinking of so fair-- feel free to commment on what you think should be added!

A mission statement: to clarify what this thread is about and how things should precede.

Rules: The basic-- no trashing, be courteous, be understanding of differences.

members of the thread list (always open to be posted) and their tumblr blogs (maybe categorized?).

Then, now what I really need help with, is event ideas. How to keep people interested in the thread. Raffles seem to be big, what else is out there? We could have some tumblr match ups with a theme as a contest. Who can find posts to best fit it and such.


----------



## Doilie (Jul 5, 2014)

Fearthecuteness said:


> I love sixpenceee. She posts the best stuff.



Aaaa, another sixpencee lover. <3; Did you see her recent story about the Silent Hill rainfall? As a fan of Silent Hill I was squirming in excitement. Also the Doll masterpost is one of my favorites. I even sat around and watched the haunted doll cam for a good hour or two a month ago. Nothing exciting happened though. u wu I also love her creepy recordings masterpost.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Jul 5, 2014)

Omg no I missed that! :O link please?


----------



## Mariah (Jul 5, 2014)

This thread is unnecessary. 
If you want to talk about Tumblr, go do it on Tumblr.


----------



## ofjetsi (Jul 5, 2014)

Mariah said:


> This thread is unnecessary.
> If you want to talk about Tumblr, go do it on Tumblr.



"I don't want to see you talk about something, therefor don't do it here." 

??? 
I don't see how a thread connecting people with a common interest is unnecessary or bad


----------



## Mariah (Jul 5, 2014)

ofjetsi said:


> "I don't want to see you talk about something, therefor don't do it here."
> 
> ???
> I don't see how a threat connecting people with a common interest is unnecessary or bad


We get Tumblr threads like every few weeks though.


----------



## Doilie (Jul 5, 2014)

Mariah said:


> We get Tumblr threads like every few weeks though.



If you don't want to be here get out. Lmfao.


----------



## ofjetsi (Jul 5, 2014)

Mariah said:


> We get Tumblr threads like every few weeks though.



I'm fairly new to being really active to the forum, so me and other people would have little ways of knowing that. 
Repetitive threads are going to be common on any forum.


----------



## Aamira (Jul 5, 2014)

Mariah said:


> This thread is unnecessary.
> If you want to talk about Tumblr, go do it on Tumblr.



Please, instead of posting complaints here, message me first. It'll only instigate unnecessary things. Thank you for your input, but that's enough of this conversion in public. If you have further concerns, again, message me. I'll try to help you feel more comfortable with this thread.

Well guys its later than I thought. Continue to give me ideas and I'll respond to your needs. Peace out.



*Pusheen says to have sweet dreams.​*


----------



## Alice (Jul 5, 2014)

Bernkastel said:


> Hi



Oh my. Bernkastel, eh?


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Jul 5, 2014)

Misforunate Mia said:


> Aaaa, another sixpencee lover. <3; Did you see her recent story about the Silent Hill rainfall? As a fan of Silent Hill I was squirming in excitement. Also the Doll masterpost is one of my favorites. I even sat around and watched the haunted doll cam for a good hour or two a month ago. Nothing exciting happened though. u wu I also love her creepy recordings masterpost.



Umm. What do you mean by silent hill rainfall? I found a recent post about silent hill but it doesn't mention anything about a rainfall. :s


----------



## Zeiro (Jul 5, 2014)

Fearthecuteness said:


> Umm. What do you mean by silent hill rainfall? I found a recent post about silent hill but it doesn't mention anything about a rainfall. :s


I think she meant Silent Hill Downpour.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 5, 2014)

What even is this thread? Is it a general discussion?


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Jul 5, 2014)

Zeiro said:


> I think she meant Silent Hill Downpour.



Ah right. Lol 
So where is the post?


----------



## Doilie (Jul 5, 2014)

Fearthecuteness said:


> Ah right. Lol
> So where is the post?



I didn't mean Silent Hill Downpour. Jaja. There was a creepy story posted by Sixpencee that heavily sounded like Silent Hill. Instead of driving into fog the man drove into a steady rainfall and then warped into a different space and time. Let me see if I can find the post.


----------



## Aamira (Jul 5, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> What even is this thread? Is it a general discussion?



You got it! I hadn't planned for the introduction of the thread post thingy to take so long. ^///^ It was late at night and I was more tired than I thought.

I found this Pretty Guardian Sailormoon Crystal gif on Tumblr and I'm so excited. The new re-vamp starts today~! I haven't had time to watch it though.  Link


----------



## horan (Jul 5, 2014)

i love tumblr because it's a very good way to keep up with fandoms without having to do any of my own research omg. it's how i figured out when the new season of Hemlock Grove came out and, plus, i get to see lots of pictures of cute boys 10/10

i also hate tumblr because some of the people on it make it a lot more serious than i think it needs to be and that stresses me out. i get that people want to make a difference and maybe tumblr is their only medium to do so, but i go on tumblr to relax and destress and i don't want to see a bunch of social justice stuff. when i want to see it, i go and look for it, but i don't really feel like having it shoved down my throat.

plus... the 1D fandom.........


----------



## Pirate (Jul 5, 2014)

I keep wanting to make a new Tumblr, but I just can't. I hate thinking of URLs only to have the ones I really like being taken or, more often than not, hoarded... then there's the fact I never talk to anyone on it so I almost feel like I spent a lot of my time making my blog look pretty, but no one is even looking at it. I've deleted my blogs, came back, deleted, came back so many times that it's almost lost all it's charm for me, but I still want to keep making new ones, even though half the time I feel like I shouldn't even bother.

Also there's the fact that they completely effed up their customise page and it's incredibly frustrating to preview your changes anymore. You click 'Update Preview' and it just takes FOREVER to load, then you find yourself spam clicking the button and still you have no changes, or your preview shows up as a blank page.. like it's not a real-time preview anymore. I can't type something in my description box and just see it show in my preview as I type it and I can't make one tiny change in my HTML or anything and quickly look at it because it takes forever to load the new preview.

All of that probably makes it sound like I'm hating on Tumblr, but I'm really not. It's unfortunate that they had to completely screw up the customise page and such, but overall I do love Tumblr and I just wish I could get back into it. Even though all I did was reblog pretty pictures and never talk to anyone, I still enjoyed it just for being able to express myself and the things I enjoy.


----------



## Zeiro (Jul 5, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> What even is this thread? Is it a general discussion?


General tumblr discussion.


----------



## f11 (Jul 5, 2014)

My tumblr


----------



## Kildor (Jul 5, 2014)

This looks more like a Tumblr General discussion rather than a Tumblr Appreciation thread to be honest. Only like two people  posted why they liked Tumblr.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait, scratch that. Only one person did, as far as I can remember.


----------



## radical6 (Jul 5, 2014)

who in here is a sjw like me


----------



## Pathetic (Jul 5, 2014)

i like tumblr bc funny

lol my tumblr is the 1st crown in my sig

but ye


----------



## Capella (Jul 5, 2014)

tumblr posts are funny
but i dont go on it l


----------



## Mariah (Jul 5, 2014)

I hate how those those Tumblr kids type.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Capella said:


> tumblr posts are funny
> but i dont go on it l



You know, like this.


----------



## radical6 (Jul 5, 2014)

Mariah said:


> I hate how those those Tumblr kids type.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> You know, like this.



the ones who tyPE LIKE THIS ANNOY ME
or say stuff like "hecka" and "frick" 
Or start off posts like "HEY YOU MOTHER****ER LET ME TELL YOU SOMETHING AMAZING. EVER HEARD OF blahblahblah"


----------



## Mariah (Jul 5, 2014)

tsundere said:


> the ones who tyPE LIKE THIS ANNOY ME
> or say stuff like "hecka" and "frick"
> Or start off posts like "HEY YOU MOTHER****ER LET ME TELL YOU SOMETHING AMAZING. EVER HEARD OF blahblahblah"


Yeah basically. Also, the ones that type sentences with question marks at the end. "I'm bored?????" I don't know, ARE YOU?


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 5, 2014)

I have a tumbler :3


----------



## Mariah (Jul 5, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> I have a tumbler :3



Too bad this thread is about Tumblr.


----------



## radical6 (Jul 5, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Yeah basically. Also, the ones that type sentences with question marks at the end. "I'm bored?????" I don't know, ARE YOU?



I also dislike the ones that are like
"hhey its okay to not get out of bed uvu.....you did it...im so so proud of you. heres a medal. even if you didnt do anything, im still really proud of you. you're such an amazing person. you're such a cute little baby flower uwu. i love you. you're amazing. remember that. even if you did something bad in the past it's okay because you're amazing just the way you are uwu" There are always like 500 posts like that with emotes and it's so belittling and annoying. They talk to me like I'm a child.


----------



## Solar (Jul 5, 2014)

benmjy.tumblr.com


----------



## horan (Jul 5, 2014)

tsundere said:


> the ones who tyPE LIKE THIS ANNOY ME
> or say stuff like "hecka" and "frick"
> Or start off posts like "HEY YOU MOTHER****ER LET ME TELL YOU SOMETHING AMAZING. EVER HEARD OF blahblahblah"


i've said "hecka" since i was, like, 5 and picked it up from my older cousins lol


----------



## Aamira (Jul 5, 2014)

Mariah, I kindly ask you to leave. Harassment of others is unacceptable. You've been duly reported for doing such. I'm fine with you being upset, but, as I said, please message me any compliments you have. Do not attack others for my thread. Please, accept people whose opinions are different from yours. This is the internet, after all. 

You've been added, those who've posted. :3 Although, Kildor is right. It has been blooming more into a general discussion. I'll have to change the title then.

That's cool, Lucky~! Yeah, tumblr is really fun. ^_^ You get to look at all sorts of stuff at a little click!


Ayyeee~ I heard there was a thing about tumblr vs. 4chan. Something about site raiding? I'm so confused.


----------



## Mariah (Jul 5, 2014)

Aamira said:


> Mariah, I kindly ask you to leave. Harassment of others is unacceptable. You've been duly reported for doing such. I'm fine with you being upset, but, as I said, please message me any compliments you have. Do not attack others for my thread. Please, accept people whose opinions are different from yours. This is the internet, after all.
> 
> You've been added, those who've posted. :3 Although, Kildor is right. It has been blooming more into a general discussion. I'll have to change the title then.
> 
> That's cool, Lucky~! Yeah, tumblr is really fun. ^_^ You get to look at all sorts of stuff at a little click!



Who am I harassing? Tsundere and I were talking about our Tumblr pet peeves.


----------



## Aamira (Jul 5, 2014)

I've messaged you my feelings. Further discussion can be held there, please.


----------



## horan (Jul 6, 2014)

Aamira said:


> Ayyeee~ I heard there was a thing about tumblr vs. 4chan. Something about site raiding? I'm so confused.



they're posting gore in certain tags and it's really no big deal as long as you ignore those tags and/or block the people. i don't think that it's as bad everybody is making it out to be.


----------



## ofjetsi (Jul 6, 2014)

I like tumblr because it's a platform for me to make friends and I've discovered a bunch of things I never would have known about otherwise through it. It's a vent place, a safe place, somewhere to find people who feel the same way about things I do. 

While you can state things you dislike about tumblr, mocking it- that's not the goal of this thread, and I hope some of you realize how pretentious you sound. 

Also, I like activism a lot, but I'm not huge on the term sjw. It's pretty bad actually.

- - - Post Merge - - -

❥ Cats win. Forever. 

Um baby I have to disagree with this rule .... :/ this offends me, I , a dog person


----------



## radical6 (Jul 6, 2014)

This is a discussion thread, why can't we talk about our pet peeves? We aren't attacking any of you directly. 
I'm what you consider a "sjw" on tumblr. I do reblog humor though. I don't care if the term is bad is at this point because the whole social justice movement on tumblr is very divided. I just use SJW because it's what everyone identifies with anyway. Everyone isn't on the same page, so people get confused on sj. But this isn't a social justice thread so that's all I'll say for now.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jul 6, 2014)

This thread is a mess. Like what even is the point? What is the topic?


----------



## Oriana (Jul 6, 2014)

Aamira said:


> Ayyeee~ I heard there was a thing about tumblr vs. 4chan. Something about site raiding? I'm so confused.



I heard about that. Apparently, 4chan is trying to "troll" Tumblr. Something about the place being filled with hipsters, according to what I've read.
Here's my blog for those interested. Shameless self-promotion ftw.


----------



## radical6 (Jul 6, 2014)

Oriana said:


> I heard about that. Apparently, 4chan is trying to "troll" Tumblr. Something about the place being filled with hipsters, according to what I've read.
> Here's my blog for those interested. Shameless self-promotion ftw.



No, it's because 4chan made a troll blog about invading 4chan in the name of feminism so 4chan thought tumblr was attacking 4chan so now 4chan attacked tumblr but really its just 4chan trolling 4chan
but the main reason 4chan is attacking is bc they hate tumblr sjs


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jul 6, 2014)

4chan has raided Tumblr before and will again. They do it randomly. It never leads to much of anything because no on searches tags.


----------



## radical6 (Jul 6, 2014)

MozzarellaSticks said:


> 4chan has raided Tumblr before and will again. They do it randomly. It never leads to much of anything because no on searches tags.



Pretty much. I tried looking through the tags for gore but I found nothing. It's a shame for those who got panic attacks from it though. But tbh who actually goes through the tag "lol" and "feminism" ?? i just check out blogs instead. i heard some are spamming the acnl tag too tho


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jul 6, 2014)

Omg but everything triggers them and gives them panic attacks. Idk how some of those people on Tumblr can even function in the real world.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 6, 2014)

i love tumblr for the fandoms.
i type like a "tumblr kid" idc, might annoy some people but im not bothered by it
fandoms are usually great, though sometimes you have those annoying wars that sprout up.

been inactive for a few months, sparsely posting, because ive been on TBT more. 

confession blogs are a hit or miss with me. its an odd phenomenon. i prefer the confessions about the material (game/show/etc), such as the walking dead game confessions blog, rather than the AC confessions blog that mostly posts hate for people in the fandom. but it also posts funny things about the game so i still look at it. anon hate is weird man

my tumblr is the same as my username. its NSFW tho, and pretty lame. im also a meme-loving ****
http://shirohibiki.tumblr.com


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 6, 2014)

when it comes to my blog there has to be a theme or an order, is anyone else like this?


----------



## Alyx (Jul 6, 2014)

I RP Trauma Center a lot on Tumblr I just wish Tumblr had a better messaging system ya hear 

I love so many things but sometimes like I'll flood my blog with one-fandom posts and still say I'm a multi-fandom blogger hahaha


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jul 6, 2014)

Yeah I'm sort of like this. I have a main blog which I post whatever I like on it then I have two secondary 'themed' blogs.


----------



## Alyx (Jul 6, 2014)

I think in total I have like 15 blogs and about half of them don't get updated anymore because they've already served their purpose but I don't want to delete them


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 6, 2014)

Alyx said:


> I RP Trauma Center a lot on Tumblr I just wish Tumblr had a better messaging system ya hear
> 
> I love so many things but sometimes like I'll flood my blog with one-fandom posts and still say I'm a multi-fandom blogger hahaha



im multifandom but when i join a new one ye  a         h
and thank you for the follow dear, that was sweet of you ;v;


----------



## Aerious (Jul 6, 2014)

http://mangolipgloss.tumblr.com
bam boom


----------



## MistyBlue (Jul 6, 2014)

I like it just because I get to catch up with tumblr friends, exchange messages and such, and I get a (very warped) outlook of what's happening around the world, especially in America.  

It also go me watching Supernatural and Game of Thrones, so there's that


----------



## Capella (Jul 6, 2014)

http://hellacapella.tumblr.com/
plz


----------



## RhinoK (Jul 6, 2014)

MozzarellaSticks said:


> Omg but everything triggers them and gives them panic attacks. Idk how some of those people on Tumblr can even function in the real world.


I'm sorry but I have to agree, I love tumblr but there's too many bullies labelled as SJWs, radical feminists, (ugh blame the patriarchy  for wage gap and rape culture), people who make those annoying unnecessary comments when they reblog posts, (i cANT EVEN) people who believe they're above everyone and of course, straight white cis males. The bane of tumblr. Be proud of being LGBT, be proud of your culture, your background; be proud of who you are. Unless you're a straight white cis male. They're everything tumblr hates: straight people, white people, cisgender and men. 
I see a post I like and I laugh at and of course it's offensive to people else on tumblr at the VERY least. Unless it's a joke about straight white boys. I use tumblr for fandoms and I like the fandom related posts and art and the jokes but otherwise I don't really like tumblr.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jul 6, 2014)

My Tumblr 

I tend to reblog whatever I find funny, enjoy or agree with, so there is some social jutice stuff amongst the humor and multi-fandom stuff.... Though the SJ stuff tends to just be stuff like this:
 Post about how women are not allowed to play in Hearthstone Tournaments because of the 'conflicts that may arise from a woman beating a man'

Oh and I enter lots of giveaways 

Most days I like Tumblr as I just reblog cute fandom stuff but then suddenly there is lots of SJ stuff that I don't agree with and people unfollow me because I don't reblog it- I only reblog SJ stuff that INTERESTS ME not every tiny thing! Though having a tiny follower count like I do is nice because there isn't too much drama over followers.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 6, 2014)

I look back on my tumblr days and cringe, honestly. I still go on a few blogs now and then for fanart, though.


----------



## Pathetic (Jul 6, 2014)

oh god i remember when i used to obsess about homestuck...

"XD OMG KARKAT X !!!!!! FOREVER" ye i was literally homestuck trash tbh..no offence to other homestuck fans but I was literally obsessed with it.


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jul 6, 2014)

promo? My tumbl

Tumblrs fine for me, i guess i havent been on it long enough to sayy something horrible, its cool, and for some reason i have followers Bo

Edit:  I think a lot of the blogs i follow are too themed/ restricted(???)

Like they only post one thing, ( probably because they have more than one blog ohoho)

my blog is weird, like its 80% fashion, and then theres like bits of funny innapropriate (?) things.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Jul 6, 2014)

http://weirdcydney.tumblr.com

Show some love?


----------



## Saylor (Jul 6, 2014)

tinytaylor said:


> when it comes to my blog there has to be a theme or an order, is anyone else like this?


I'm like this too since I mostly reblog pictures, I like them to be in an order that looks nice.

http://notresolute.tumblr.com/
I mostly post pretty pictures and stuff that makes me happy.


----------



## Aamira (Jul 6, 2014)

I with Saylor on this. ^_^; I don't blog SJ things in general. I tend to use tumblr as a way to keep pictures I enjoy and not clog up my computer. I like.... a _lot_ of pictures. It's not themed but the things I post are stuff I tend to think are cute.


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 6, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I'm like this too since I mostly reblog pictures, I like them to be in an order that looks nice.
> 
> http://notresolute.tumblr.com/
> I mostly post pretty pictures and stuff that makes me happy.



omg ok I thought I was the only one. when I was like 12 I used to have a "quality blog" and everything I blogged phased into the colors around it. i also ran a men's fashion blog (i still do but it's evolved) and the colors would phase into each other aswell. i'll post a picture of it soon


----------



## MistyBlue (Jul 6, 2014)

I started out with all the best intentions to become a quality fandom blog
over time it's just become complete trash and i'm just posting stuff that makes me laugh tbh, I decided it was more fun blogging for myself than for others haha  the blog in my signature is the lil ACNL one, this is my main one


----------



## rockthemike13 (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 6, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I'm like this too since I mostly reblog pictures, I like them to be in an order that looks nice.
> 
> http://notresolute.tumblr.com/
> I mostly post pretty pictures and stuff that makes me happy.



your blog is absolutely beautiful
_but why did you follow fandom trash like me lmfao_


----------



## Radioactive (Jul 6, 2014)

xilotysm.tumblr.com

i also run a humor blog but it contains a certain word, so i cant put it here.


----------



## Swablu (Jul 6, 2014)

My ACNL blog is Hanaberas but my Main is Mary-chans.
Anyone else heard about the 4chan raid? c;


----------



## mob (Jul 6, 2014)

also the 4chan raid is pretty funny since a group of users decided to raid /b/ first so. . also theyre trying to remove 4chan from the internet? lol


----------



## Swablu (Jul 6, 2014)

Not sure but I heard the FBI is now involved and theres going to be gore/p*rn raids on the 20,23 and 26th.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 6, 2014)

tinytaylor said:


> omg ok I thought I was the only one. when I was like 12 I used to have a "quality blog" and everything I blogged phased into the colors around it. i also ran a men's fashion blog (i still do but it's evolved) and the colors would phase into each other aswell. i'll post a picture of it soon



haha when I was younger I would always have my blog open along with my dashboard and every time I reblogged/posted something I'd refresh my blog to make sure it looked good. I don't do it anymore but I still like to keep a theme going. and both of the blogs in your sig are amazing, by the way!



Shirohibiki said:


> your blog is absolutely beautiful
> _but why did you follow fandom trash like me lmfao_


aw thank you :') 
I follow a lot of blogs that might not fit the theme of mine just cause I like seeing them on my dash, and I really love a lot of the stuff you post.


----------



## Aamira (Jul 6, 2014)

That's taking things a bit far. :x FBI is some serious stuff. It's kinda silly when you think of it. The whole concept of a "raid" is stupid. People need to get over their selves. 

I'm guessing this was made by a small group of people which now represent both sides?


----------



## Jollian (Jul 6, 2014)

the whole thing is kinda funny tbh, they're not even affecting my blogging so, like w/e, i just feel bad for people who DO scroll in the tags and get triggered by all that **** and have a panic attack or something. that's def not cool. i heard it's only the /b/ thread of 4chan doing the attacks? they're all anti-feminist pieces of **** with nothing better to do sooo


----------



## Capella (Jul 6, 2014)

you put capelle instead of capella ??


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 6, 2014)

Saylor said:


> haha when I was younger I would always have my blog open along with my dashboard and every time I reblogged/posted something I'd refresh my blog to make sure it looked good. I don't do it anymore but I still like to keep a theme going. and both of the blogs in your sig are amazing, by the way!
> 
> 
> aw thank you :')
> I follow a lot of blogs that might not fit the theme of mine just cause I like seeing them on my dash, and I really love a lot of the stuff you post.



NNNOOO SHHHHH /PETS UR FACE
omg.//// ill probably go on a reblog raid of your blog once i get a proper look of it tbh i really love pretty photos sobs,,but never made a proper tag for it ew

@4chan raid: got out of hand, both parties are ridiculous, feel bad for the innocents tho


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jul 6, 2014)

This 4chan raid is awesome. Whos side are you on(no punk intended)?


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 6, 2014)

Here's mine, primarily focused on animal crossing, but I kinda wanna change it:

http://animalcrossingdude.tumblr.com/


----------



## pillow bunny (Jul 6, 2014)

what's this raid thing??? i just started using tumblr today so i'm confused.


----------



## radical6 (Jul 6, 2014)

/pol/ wanted to troll /b/ so they posed as some tumblr feminists and no one believed it until some actual feminists saw it and decided they should join in too so they posted it on tumblr and maybe a couple people actually tried to raid /b/ but then /b/ retaliated and decided to post gore and anything else triggering in popular tags to trigger tumblr users


----------



## Byebi (Jul 6, 2014)

last time 4chan said they would raid Tumblr, it never happened.


----------



## Beary (Jul 6, 2014)

My tumblr dashboard has some creepy pictures
I follow all my followers and one posts some...eeeep


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 6, 2014)

tsundere said:


> /pol/ wanted to troll /b/ so they posed as some tumblr feminists and no one believed it until some actual feminists saw it and decided they should join in too so they posted it on tumblr and maybe a couple people actually tried to raid /b/ but then /b/ retaliated and decided to post gore and anything else triggering in popular tags to trigger tumblr users



ah, so /pol/ started this. i shouldve known.


----------



## Oriana (Jul 6, 2014)

Since the start of this "raid", I've been fortunate enough not to see any of the supposed gore or graphic material. As long as you don't go actively looking for it, I don't think it should be a problem. *knock on wood*


----------



## Mariah (Jul 6, 2014)

I actively went looking for it and I still found nothing.


----------



## Jollian (Jul 6, 2014)

it's realatively cleaned up by now. i think it's dying down with everyone blocking the blogs that do it and reporting them and "cleaning out the tags". Just ignore them, it'll be old news soon.


----------



## f11 (Jul 7, 2014)

Mariah said:


> I actively went looking for it and I still found nothing.


Same. It's quite sad.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 7, 2014)

Oriana said:


> Since the start of this "raid", I've been fortunate enough not to see any of the supposed gore or graphic material. As long as you don't go actively looking for it, I don't think it should be a problem. *knock on wood*



as morbid as it sounds I kinda went through the tags to look for this gore
but I didn't see any and I felt like I was ripped off

also speaking of the tagging feature I love how most of tumblr forgets that 
if someone makes a new account their post wont be in the tags even if the tag them
I think you have to wait for a week or more before your stuff begins to appear in the tags
and I don't think some 4channers want to wait that long and not to mention the fact most of them don't know this either  so yeah it's kinda funny and kinda the reason why none of this so called gore isn't really spamming the tags

sigh..I wonder how long it will take for tumblr to realize "oh we should stop giving 4chan a reaction" "because that's what they want" but I doubt since most of tumblr is pretty stupid to take notice of this and will continue to give 4chan what they want


----------



## Oriana (Jul 7, 2014)

kayocalypse said:


> as morbid as it sounds I kinda went through the tags to look for this gore
> but I didn't see any and I felt like I was ripped off
> 
> also speaking of the tagging feature I love how most of tumblr forgets that
> ...



That's good to know then. I never went looking since I didn't bother with it, but I feel bad for the people that have freaked out over it. Granted, there really was nothing to freak out over, but some people got worked up for nothing. The whole situation is a mess.


----------



## pillow bunny (Jul 7, 2014)

i looked for it and saw some dead babies.


----------



## Jollian (Jul 7, 2014)

When it first started I saw cut open women's bodies and porn, soooo not gonna go in the tags anytime soon


----------



## Aradai (Jul 7, 2014)

Even if I saw the stuff in the tags, I wouldn't be scared. Mariah's blog has prepped me for this.


----------



## Beary (Jul 7, 2014)

mayorjillian said:


> When it first started I saw cut open women's bodies and porn, soooo not gonna go in the tags anytime soon



*unbookmarks tumblr*


----------



## Aradai (Jul 7, 2014)

I guess I'll leave my tumblr here. It's thesparkanine.tumblr.com


----------



## Swablu (Jul 7, 2014)

I've went to all my tags and found nothing. I now heard there making crystals that give out mustard gas _???_
apparently its very deadly be careful and don't try anything new thats posted on tumblr c;


----------



## puppy (Jul 7, 2014)

the whole 4chan thing is really weird to me
when i see one of their plans im like what do you even do with your life ??? and their goal is apparently... to make everyone on tumblr kill themselves. im sorry but i find that statement in itself hilarious
and to think this all started because of something dumb


----------



## Saylor (Jul 7, 2014)

Yeah, the 4chan thing is ridiculously immature. Their users overreacted big time but now Tumblr users are kinda overreacting cause I wouldn't really call what happened a "raid". There weren't many bad pictures posted to begin with. Regardless, I don't understand the intention of posting the pictures at all...trying to trigger users, even if it wasn't many people doing it, is so low.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 7, 2014)

puppy said:


> the whole 4chan thing is really weird to me
> when i see one of their plans im like what do you even do with your life ??? and their goal is apparently... to make everyone on tumblr kill themselves. im sorry but i find that statement in itself hilarious
> and to think this all started because of something dumb


They're apparently angry because us "hipsters" steal their memes. How childish can they get? Are they all preschoolers?


----------



## radical6 (Jul 7, 2014)

Hanaberas said:


> I've went to all my tags and found nothing. I now heard there making crystals that give out mustard gas _???_
> apparently its very deadly be careful and don't try anything new thats posted on tumblr c;



Nah, that was someone on 4chan who actually believed it. I think they're just warning people in case they ever do the crystal thing. But yeah, idk why anyone would believe it. You literally blow into the gas in a straw for 10 mins. Why would you ever believe that's safe lol


----------



## Mariah (Jul 7, 2014)

I just got three anon hate messages from this girl I frequently meet on Club Tortimer. She never talks and goes there for bug catching and fishing. I told her to just use her own island. She sent me, "You're a pathetic little *****. Its a game, get over it."


----------



## Aradai (Jul 7, 2014)

Mariah said:


> I just got three anon hate messages from this girl I frequently meet on Club Tortimer. She never talks and goes there for bug catching and fishing. I told her to just use her own island. She sent me, "You're a pathetic little *****. Its a game, get over it."


Thats one thing I don't get; why only fish/bug catch on CT? Private islands are there for a reason. I mean, it would make more sense if she talked while doing it.


----------



## Keyblade (Jul 7, 2014)

blog is in description


----------



## Mariah (Jul 7, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Thats one thing I don't get; why only fish/bug catch on CT? Private islands are there for a reason. I mean, it would make more sense if she talked while doing it.



Exactly. Plus, you wouldn't have to risk losing everything if there's a crash.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 8, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Exactly. Plus, you wouldn't have to risk losing everything if there's a crash.



And the kids there. Oh my god. They keep asking, no, DEMANDING for my FC, begging for bells, or just really annoying. They ask the most craziest questions. What's with them and asking for ages?


----------



## radical6 (Jul 8, 2014)

Mariah said:


> I just got three anon hate messages from this girl I frequently meet on Club Tortimer. She never talks and goes there for bug catching and fishing. I told her to just use her own island. She sent me, "You're a pathetic little *****. Its a game, get over it."



Did you give her your tumblr?


----------



## Mariah (Jul 8, 2014)

tsundere said:


> Did you give her your tumblr?



Nope, she found it by googling my name and my town name or my dream address.


----------



## radical6 (Jul 8, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Nope, she found it by googling my name and my town name or my dream address.



She sounds so creepy. Wow, she was obsessed with you. Who does that, omfg.


----------



## Mariah (Jul 8, 2014)

tsundere said:


> She sounds so creepy. Wow, she was obsessed with you. Who does that, omfg.



I found her Reddit.


----------



## yosugay (Jul 8, 2014)

4chan aint gonna do sh!t. they said the same bull 3 years ago and nothing happened. everyone on tumblr is so gullible to believe anything they read so getting a reaction out of tumblr is easy for them.


----------



## Capella (Jul 8, 2014)

yosugay said:


> 4chan aint gonna do sh!t. they said the same bull 3 years ago and nothing happened. everyone on tumblr is so gullible to believe anything they read so getting a reaction out of tumblr is easy for them.


what?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 8, 2014)

what is 4chan


----------



## Capella (Jul 8, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> what is 4chan



4chan is a simple image-based bulletin board where anyone can post comments and share images.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 8, 2014)

http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/events/2014-tumblr-4chan-raids

The tumblr people started it.


----------



## Swablu (Jul 8, 2014)

Even if the 4chan raid isn't real there's been ton of updates and still alot of gore and porn in tags, still be safe.

Also a updated post about 4chan raid; http://mary-chans.tumblr.com/post/91187228818


----------



## Mariah (Jul 8, 2014)

Mariah said:


> I found her Reddit.


No ****ing way. She deleted all her posts.


----------



## Capella (Jul 8, 2014)

lol the 4chan raid sounds like a joke
like those instagram things 
but idk much about these websites 
EDIT: to sound less harsh


----------



## radical6 (Jul 8, 2014)

Mariah said:


> No ****ing way. She deleted all her posts.


You think she's going to watch your TBT account now? Hi when you read this.

But Tumblr didn't start the raid, it was /pol/


----------



## Mariah (Jul 8, 2014)

tsundere said:


> You think she's going to watch your TBT account now? Hi when you read this.
> 
> But Tumblr didn't start the raid, it was /pol/



I wouldn't be surprised if she had an account here.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 8, 2014)

Mariah said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if she had an account here.



how much ya wanna bet we'll see her on acnlconfessions complaining about you?


----------



## Beary (Jul 8, 2014)

.. oh dear
arguments, arguments everywhere


----------



## Mariah (Jul 8, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> how much ya wanna bet we'll see her on acnlconfessions complaining about you?



If she has a Tumblr, I'm pretty sure she'll do it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LittleBeary said:


> .. oh dear
> arguments, arguments everywhere



Who is arguing? Or is this about Tumblr in general?


----------



## Beary (Jul 8, 2014)

Mariah said:


> If she has a Tumblr, I'm pretty sure she'll do it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Both.


----------



## Mariah (Jul 8, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Both.



Both? Once again, who is arguing?


----------



## Beary (Jul 8, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Both? Once again, who is arguing?




Figure that out for yourself.


----------



## Alyx (Jul 9, 2014)

Just when I was getting into the zone for RPing my friends went offline


----------



## Beary (Jul 9, 2014)

Alyx said:


> Just when I was getting into the zone for RPing my friends went offline



This happens
so often to me


----------



## Oriana (Jul 9, 2014)

I never got into RPing on Tumblr mostly because I'm not really sure how it works. I like to stalk some RP blogs for inspiration, though.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 9, 2014)

I don't use the tags seriously because a lot of people don't tag properly. I just laugh because usually they're funny. xD
But then you find someone who actually does and you cry with joy. 

God bless those people who tag the anime's name in a post of said anime.


----------



## Aamira (Jul 9, 2014)

Alyx said:


> Just when I was getting into the zone for RPing my friends went offline



Derp, that's why I don't roleplay anymore. I stopped around the end of middle school because everything got chaotic with people splitting up and going into new clicks. Plus I just felt too old. ^_^; I used to roleplay with people from all different ages, though. I think the most awkward roleplay I've been in was with a guy who had a kid about my age.


----------

